# Hello, my name is Cdog and I'm a yakaholic



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

thats right, I have barely spent enough time in my mainstream to learn its capabilities and I went and bought another yak. I guess I was feeling like th mainstream was lonely so I bought a Tarpon 120 to keep it company. Man I hope yak fishing is not gonna be like being a Tackle Ho....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Clay....its nite and day when ya get ta fishing on that Tarpon versus the Mainstream........


Jus talked to Shooter...ya might jus need to come down this weekend, to jus get yer feet sandy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Cdog, you ho!!!

Nice yak, bud.

I hope you're well enough to start paddlin' with us soon.

I can't wait to get all you guys together for a trip. 

NTKG
Nsearch4drum
Shooter

Oh, Lord, help us all ... .


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*You know better*



Cdog said:


> Man I hope yak fishing is not gonna be like being a Tackle Ho....


Freak'in junkie!   .....Hat


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

you now have a fleet!!

plastic navy!


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

God I hope its not like a tackle ho. I have dropped close to 2K and I have not hit the water yet LOL. Just got the fish finder and it gets installed tomarrow LOL Hope to get it wet this weekend


----------



## philr (Sep 4, 2004)

*One Kayak*

One kayak! that's like saying you only need one fishing rod.
You need minimum:
1 for offshore
1 for yakking out baits
1 for backwaters and marshes
Freshwater:
1 for big water
1 for small waters
1 for class II & III (optional)
Then you need a couple of spares for family and/or friends 

Welcome to the Dark Side, Guys
      

Phil R

P.S. Happy Anniversary Ken


----------



## Wheatland_Whilly (Jul 17, 2005)

*Go Ahead CLAY!*

 
Lookin forward to the first foray with ya..we gotta get Pumpkinboy out too..he needs yackage..lol


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

i like that yackage...

"Yackage"


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

"Man I hope yak fishing is not gonna be like being a Tackle Ho"

sorry to tell you, it is. do you have at least 4 rods and reels 6.5-7ft?
how bout a carbon paddle?
two anchors? you will lose one
nightline anchor line w/float?
how bout a seat upgrade? with rod holders? with a bag?
you have a head light? 360 light?
dry top/waders for striper season?
seal skin gloves?
is your yak equipped w/stainless steel herron rollers for your anchor trolleys?
net?
bait bucket?
waterproof lure boxes?
waterproof box for your cell?
fishfinder?
gps?
spare battery for your gps or fishfinder?
kayak cart?
since you can get into skinny water, fly fishing is very productive(thats a whole other horror of purchases)
extra paddle leash?
if you are a tackle ho, you are doomed.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

and yes, i have 3 yaks.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

My name is bbcroaker and I'm a Yakaholic too.
I went to a Blue Ridge Sports kayak demo on sat. and paddled a 140 tarpon and yes i want one. 
Just had my wife read you alls posts and she says you all are saying the same thing I'm.
You guys are great I think she see's what i been trying to say better now.
She says get one but then I wonder what she's goint ot get afterwards.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

That's it!! Stick a fork in him, he's done...next thing you know he'll have a yak for every species of fish!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

sorry to tell you, it is. do you have at least 4 rods and reels 6.5-7ft?check
how bout a carbon paddle?no
two anchors? you will lose one hmm 2, hadn't thought about that
nightline anchor line w/float?check
how bout a seat upgrade? with rod holders? with a bag?seat with rod holders, now were talking
you have a head light? 360 light?check/check
dry top/waders for striper season?no
seal skin gloves?no but have wading gloves
is your yak equipped w/stainless steel herron rollers for your anchor trolleys?check(I think)
net?check
bait bucket?check
waterproof lure boxes?no
waterproof box for your cell?no
fishfinder?check
gps?no
spare battery for your gps or fishfinder?no
kayak cart?no
since you can get into skinny water, fly fishing is very productive(thats a whole other horror of purchases)
extra paddle leash?no
if you are a tackle ho, you are doomed.

Wow, I'm gonna be poor for a long time....


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

sorry to tell you, it is. 

do you have at least 4 rods and reels 6.5-7ft? I just checked and yes but want to upgrade them 
how bout a carbon paddle? Yep
two anchors? you will lose one hmm just have one
nightline anchor line w/float? What is this and what do i need it for. I have an anchor line and will pick up a float saturday
how bout a seat upgrade? with rod holders? with a bag? Not yet but manta has a niced seat but have the cash for it if after my first trip my ass hurts LOL
you have a head light? 360 light? I just got a light that comes on a pole for running at night. What is the diff headlight and 360 light
dry top/waders for striper season? Yep
seal skin gloves? Nope how much are these LOL
is your yak equipped w/stainless steel herron rollers for your anchor trolleys? Yepnet?
bait bucket? yep had one of these
waterproof lure boxes? yep had one of these
waterproof box for your cell? Nope 
fishfinder? just got a cuda 320 today and dropped it off to be installedgps? Nope
spare battery for your gps or fishfinder?nope
kayak cart? On the way
since you can get into skinny water, fly fishing is very productive(thats a whole other horror of purchases) Already own a fly rod and tackle 
extra paddle leash? Hmm should I have one

How about a day bag......yep
2 flush mount rod holders in back and a scotty front center cockpit.....yep
Milk Crate....yep
PFD....yep
Whistle.....yep
Funny all this already and I have only owned the yak a week and never had it in the water. Hell it is still in WRO getting "fitted" LOL.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

The headlight (headband light) is one that I also use for night surf fishing. Wal Mart sells them. Made by Rayovac. Has a low intensity red (I use it a lot), low intensity white and a high intensity white that will blast eyeballs out at 50 yards. Lets the boat that's bearing down on you know you're there. $13.

I use an Otter box for my cell phone. Completely waterproof as long as BOTH LATCHES are closed. WRO $9


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Oh headlamp duh I have two of them.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Say no to Yak! Yak is wak! Yak kills!


----------

